# 970 case



## Lynnr316 (Aug 12, 2021)

Can I add three point to my 970 case?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Lynne316, welcome to the forum.

Adding a 3-point lift to any tractor is normally cost prohibitive. The simplest way would be to take the back end (from the clutch back), from a donor 970 tractor and attach it to your tractors front end.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Another brute of a tractor, for the time period.


----------

